
Simple instructions for freezing an Intel Skylake processor - practicalswift
https://communities.intel.com/mobile/mobile-access.jspa#jive-content?content=%2Fapi%2Fcore%2Fv3%2Fcontents%2F524553
======
brudgers
Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10872512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10872512)

